

Tips for saving power and How it will save you. - RazorSky
http://www.techerator.com/2010/09/save-energy-and-lower-your-electricity-bill-without-losing-the-tech-you-love/

======
mooism2
The most important thing you do when optimising for low energy use is to
measure how much energy your appliances actually use. For example, if you have
a modern phone charger, you will find that it draws about 1W when switched on
but not charging your phone: that costs (just) under £1/year.

The second most important thing is to pay attention to energy consumption when
buying new appliances. If low energy use is important enough to you to justify
obsessively switching things off at the wall, it's important enough to you to
justify paying more up front to reduce your energy costs long term.

(Even this ignores insulation.)

